# She's already remarried....LMFAO



## Lowlife

:lol:

A little background....The affair started in 2008. Not sure when it went physical and didn't care. Long story. In December of 2009 I told her to get the [email protected]%k out but after 2 days she came back. In June of 2010 I told her again and that was it. She moved out at the end of July of 2010. Our divorce was final in early November 2010. :smthumbup: The other dude was what I thought a good friend of mine. He filed for divorce in September 2011 from his wife of 30+ years and his was final on Dec. 23rd. On Dec 27th they applied for a marriage license and married on Dec. 30th or 2011. :rofl: 

He can have her!!!! :rofl:

I know many feel hurt by something like this but I'm honestly giddy over it. I've been chuckling all day. For some reason I feel even more liberated than when the judge signed the original paperwork. 

:rofl:


Maybe I ain't right in the head but I'm sure as hell aint bitter anymore. I knew this would happen and I'm not that surprised that it happened this fast. The tools in our former circle of friends seem to be a little speechless at the moment. :rofl: 

:rofl:

My daughter (actually she is/was a step daughter) thinks they are losers and are stupid. I'm guessing this will only drive a bigger wedge between her and mom. that part is is really sad.  We've chatted a little but it has only reinforced the bond she and i have. She is my daughter, there is no doubt.  

The new bride, groom and I will all be at the same trade show in a couple of weeks so that should prove to be interesting. :rofl:

:rofl:


:rofl:


sorry..... 


:rofl:


Ah hell...life is good. Now to sit back and watch the train wreck. 

:rofl:

:toast:


----------



## the guy

Focus bro, there is a girl that is *still* having her world torn apart. Have you made it clear that you will be there for her? If not do so and take the step to re enforce the relationship with your daughter.


----------



## Lowlife

Oh yeah, no worries. I made sure to let her know there is one person she can count on to be her Dad. We are good. She is so much like me it's almost weird. For whatever reason we have been really tight since we met. She was 7 when she came into my life and her mom has always been jealous of our relationship. She's 22 now so she knows the score.


----------



## the guy

Thats good to hear, my step daughter will always be mine no matter who her mom screws.


----------



## the guy

I had a moment last year after confronting my WW. My D contacted her bio (she's also 22) and it gave me some concern. My thinking *was* that maybe she though I'd bail, but we worked it all out and have a solid relationship still. I just took the time to be with her though my actions ...we didn't realy say much but i just made the effort to spend the time she needed when her mother was so distant with the OM. I'm sure you know exactly what I mean!


----------



## Lowlife

I know exactly what you mean. Mine's a senior in college at a local university and she comes home to visit when she can. She also works full time. She visits even if all we do is "hang out" for a night. I also go visit her to do lunch or dinner. Funny, she has been my rock though all of this sh!t. 

She's mine and I'd go through all of this garbage again just to have her in my life. Never thought that would be possible. She know's that too.  Strange how things work out...I love that kid with all of my heart.









What floors me is how a mom and just jump from one dude to another. Wow.


----------



## akira1

She's been your rock because she knows you will be hers through this stuff.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Lowlife said:


> Funny, she has been my rock though all of this sh!t.


That's what I call my daughter....My "rock". I've had to lean on her for emotional support a lot this past year. A year ago, after my husband left, she was the one that helped pull me up, dusted me off and said "Let's get our OWN place!" We went apartment hunting together, we picked out furniture together and she helped me move. The day before we moved into the apartment it snowed 2 feet and my daughter and I shoveled out the walk so we could get our stuff moved in! What a gal! :smthumbup:

I call my son "My Light"..because he is the Light of my Life. He is the one who keeps me upbeat and laughing with his crazy sense of humor and affection. He will hear me coming home after a long day at work and open the door and give me a big hug. Today, after I worked 12+ hours in the freezing cold he said "You have been working hard all day in the cold and need a warm hug."

Am I a lucky mother or what? Truly blessed are we who have wonderful children. Even if your marriage has failed, what's more important is that you've succeeded as a parent. .


----------



## Lowlife

Freak On a Leash said:


> Truly blessed are we who have wonderful children. Even if your marriage has failed, what's more important is that you've succeeded as a parent. .


Absolutely! Having kids was never really on my radar screen. When my x and I got together and her having two little ones, well that was something I wasn't really prepared for. Did the best I could as part time step Dad. A few years later it was decided we'd never have any of our own given the circumstances and her being older than I. (That turned out to be a good thing.) Figured we'd always be together so I was ok with that. :scratchhead:

Fast forward to now, and well, I'm in my early 40's and it's too late for me have any of my own but somehow I guess I did end up with a daughter who I'm so proud of. 

Feel's like a big weight has been lifted off me and I can breathe again. I've had a couple things go my way recently and I know I'm no longer in the tunnel, looking for the light. It's strange but I feel more like my old self again. :beer:


----------



## dymo

Lowlife said:


> Fast forward to now, and well, I'm in my early 40's and it's too late for me have any of my own


Don't be too quick to rule it out. Plenty of guys have kids in their 40s. I'm not saying you should rush into a new relationship, but when you're ready, maybe you could start dating casually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darth Vader

Lowlife said:


> :lol:
> 
> A little background....The affair started in 2008. Not sure when it went physical and didn't care. Long story. In December of 2009 I told her to get the [email protected]%k out but after 2 days she came back. In June of 2010 I told her again and that was it. She moved out at the end of July of 2010. Our divorce was final in early November 2010. :smthumbup: The other dude was what I thought a good friend of mine. He filed for divorce in September 2011 from his wife of 30+ years and his was final on Dec. 23rd. On Dec 27th they applied for a marriage license and married on Dec. 30th or 2011. :rofl:
> 
> He can have her!!!! :rofl:
> 
> I know many feel hurt by something like this but I'm honestly giddy over it. I've been chuckling all day. For some reason I feel even more liberated than when the judge signed the original paperwork.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> Maybe I ain't right in the head but I'm sure as hell aint bitter anymore. I knew this would happen and I'm not that surprised that it happened this fast. The tools in our former circle of friends seem to be a little speechless at the moment. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> My daughter (actually she is/was a step daughter) thinks they are losers and are stupid. I'm guessing this will only drive a bigger wedge between her and mom. that part is is really sad.  We've chatted a little but it has only reinforced the bond she and i have. She is my daughter, there is no doubt.
> 
> The new bride, groom and I will all be at the same trade show in a couple of weeks so that should prove to be interesting. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> sorry.....
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> Ah hell...life is good. Now to sit back and watch the train wreck.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :toast:


Oh yeah! If they cheated with each other, they will cheat on each other! Things like this usually don't turn out good at all! Heck! You ought to thank your Ex buddy for doing you a favor and taking the her off your hands! (so to speak)


----------



## F-102

The worst thing you can do to a man who steals your wife-is to let him have her!


----------



## DTO

Darth Vader said:


> Oh yeah! If they cheated with each other, they will cheat on each other!


Agree. My stbx is shacking up with a guy who used to (along with his ex wife) be just a friend of hers. They probably were hooking up before she moved out of my place and at the very least had something pre-arranged. She thinks I'm a piece of crap (because I liked sex and pushed for better, then because I lost my job and had the nerve to suggest that she might have to adjust her expectations while I rebuilt my career) and that by comparison he is a great guy:

* Bullying behavior
* Left his permanently disabled wife AND hired a pit-bull attorney to squeeze every bit he could from her.

That will end in a train wreck at some point, and I'll be waiting there with my popcorn and my 3-D glasses.


----------



## hurtingsobad

DTO,

My wife left me (I am permanently disabled as well) for a guy 2 years older than me. She wants the $$ security, and that's great! When he figures out her baggage, I will be watching the sequel to your 3d movie! But I am squeezing everything out of HER...child support, lifetime spousal support, the house, etc. 

In regards to the kids comments, just remember..your children will ALWAYS be your friends, from now to the day you die. My 19 year old daughetr told me the other night..."Dad, whatever you think about the divorce and how you are working on you, mom thinks about it the total opposite. Somewhere in the middle is reconciliation". 
That prompted me to call and forgive my wife for leaving me, and having her EA/PA with the OM. I felt immediately better, and within the last two weeks, I have met 2 wonderful women who think the world of me!

My life is showing great promise! I have a clean slate to start all over, even at 48! Let the story begin!


----------



## Limping

I am so amazed at all of you. I wish I could even speak to another woman. She left last March and I still cannot bring myself to CONSIDER another relationship. of course being a single father of children with behavior issues makes doing ANYTHING else right now hard.

Thanks for showing me it is possible to meet someone new, although I doubt I have the skills needed for such a venture.

Bill


----------



## Lowlife

:lol:

We were at the same trade show last week. They were literally laughing at me. Pointing and everything. Whatever. When mutual acquaintances would ask what was up, the joke was on them. :rofl: Of course I had to parade my friend by their booth a couple of times.....who I think is a hot blonde.  They just kinda stood there.  Juvenile I know but it was perfect. I LMAO when my friend thought my former buddy was one ugly dude. "she cheated on you for THAT? WTF? :slap: 

Dymo, I have a wonderful daughter and the thought of being in my 60's with a kid in high school in not real appealing. 

Limping, I truly believe if you live your life right, thinga will work out fine. 

Life is good.


----------

